# 3 lines?



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

I can only have three lines in the sig. Does anyone else have this problem? When I try to change it, it limits me to 3 lines, so I can't change my sig...  Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## steakboy (Jun 18, 2007)

less is:
a) more
b) nessman
c) moonves

short answer: can't help. no signature = no problem. perhaps a note of inquiry to the site's keepers instead?


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

I think they're trying to cut down on the clutter of signatures. Especially ones where people list ever horn and mouthpiece they own. 

At least they let you keep your sig the way it is as a kind of grandfather clause.

You could always change it to look like this:
*Tenor: Selmer Super Action 80 Series II; Otto Link STM 7, Selmer S80 C**Alto: Yanagisawa 800; S90:180, S80 C**, Meyer 7MClarinet: Selmer Signet 100; Vandoren*
Honerable Dealers: Bruce Bailey

PS. - You misspelled "honorable" in your sig.


----------



## harmonizerNJ (Jul 4, 2007)

See this thread:
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=81463
Our fearless leader Harri has spoken.


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks harmonizer,
I guess I am going to have to make use of the Profile My horns section...


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

I just edited my sig so it's all on one line.


----------



## Jonathan C. (Feb 26, 2007)

Same...


----------

